# Roma: sempre più Conte. Il tecnico avanza, con Petrachi.



## admin (26 Aprile 2019)

Come riportato da Pedullà, Petrachi è sempre più vicino alla Roma per il ruolo di nuovo DS. Contratto triennale. Avanza anche la candidatura di Conte: ipotesi triennale ad 8 mln di euro a stagione.

*Repubblica: la Roma sta per ingaggiare Bertelli, preparatore atletico del Chelsea. Aumentano gli indizi per l'arrivo di Conte in giallorosso.*


----------



## admin (26 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Pedullà, Petrachi è sempre più vicino alla Roma per il ruolo di nuovo DS. Contratto triennale. Avanza anche la candidatura di Conte: ipotesi triennale ad 8 mln di euro a stagione.



Pazzesco. Semplicemente pazzesco.


----------



## gabuz (26 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Pedullà, Petrachi è sempre più vicino alla Roma per il ruolo di nuovo DS. Contratto triennale. Avanza anche la candidatura di Conte: ipotesi triennale ad 8 mln di euro a stagione.





Admin ha scritto:


> Pazzesco. Semplicemente pazzesco.



Assurdo che lo prenda la Roma.
Se proprio voglio guardar eil bicchiere mezzo pieno è sempre meglio che l'Inter...


----------



## __king george__ (26 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Pedullà, Petrachi è sempre più vicino alla Roma per il ruolo di nuovo DS. Contratto triennale. Avanza anche la candidatura di Conte: ipotesi triennale ad 8 mln di euro a stagione.



e l'inter chi prenderebbe?


----------



## admin (26 Aprile 2019)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> e l'inter chi prenderebbe?



Prenderanno Mourinho.

Alla fine, come sempre, gli unici a restare col cerino in mano saremo noi.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (26 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Pedullà, Petrachi è sempre più vicino alla Roma per il ruolo di nuovo DS. Contratto triennale. Avanza anche la candidatura di Conte: ipotesi triennale ad 8 mln di euro a stagione.


----------



## ispanicojon7 (26 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Pedullà, Petrachi è sempre più vicino alla Roma per il ruolo di nuovo DS. Contratto triennale. Avanza anche la candidatura di Conte: ipotesi triennale ad 8 mln di euro a stagione.



Se la roma prende Conte , vuol dire che dietro c'e' il qatar..., pallotta non potrebbe mai pagara uno tale stipendio ad un allenatore ,per non parlare dell'eventuale mercato


----------



## Igniorante (26 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Pedullà, Petrachi è sempre più vicino alla Roma per il ruolo di nuovo DS. Contratto triennale. Avanza anche la candidatura di Conte: ipotesi triennale ad 8 mln di euro a stagione.



Ahahah rido per non piangere. 
Ci sarebbe da spararsi in testa. Juve prima, Napoli più o meno sempre secondo, Inter e a questo punto anche Roma più forti di noi. 
Insomma in Champions anche i prossimi anni non vogliamo andarci.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (26 Aprile 2019)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Ahahah rido per non piangere.
> Ci sarebbe da spararsi in testa. Juve prima, Napoli più o meno sempre secondo, Inter e a questo punto anche Roma più forti di noi.
> Insomma in Champions anche i prossimi anni non vogliamo andarci.



L'anno buono era questo visti i suicidi delle concorrenti, ma siamo stati ancora più scemi degli altri. Serviranno almeno tre anni, cosa che diciamo da sei anni.


----------



## ispanicojon7 (26 Aprile 2019)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> *L'anno buono era questo *visti i suicidi delle concorrenti, ma siamo stati ancora più scemi degli altri. Serviranno almeno tre anni, cosa che diciamo da sei anni.



Purtroppo il fenomeno in panchina e' riusciuto a buttare tutto in aria , nonostante fosse terzo per grazia divina , fa un rabbbia incredibile tutto questo .


----------



## rossonero71 (26 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Prenderanno Mourinho.
> 
> Alla fine, come sempre, gli unici a restare col cerino in mano saremo noi.


 se l'Inter riprende il portoghese fa un grave errore..mai tornare nel posto dove si e vinto perche nel 99% è un fiasco annunciato


----------



## Igniorante (26 Aprile 2019)

ispanicojon7 ha scritto:


> Purtroppo il fenomeno in panchina e' riusciuto a buttare tutto in aria , nonostante fosse terzo per grazia divina , fa un rabbbia incredibile tutto questo .



Veramente, e paradossalmente, il somaro calabrese ha provato a fare di tutto per farsi esonerare e spianare la strada a qualcuno più competente, riuscendoci pure.
La colpa è della società che non ha colto la palla al balzo, andava cacciato già dopo il derby.


----------



## Raryof (26 Aprile 2019)

Uno dei motivi per cui sarebbe stato meglio arrivare quarti, peccato.


----------



## willcoyote85 (26 Aprile 2019)

bah... cavolo ci va a fare a quello schifo della roma, segno che anche per lui inizia la discesa ormai... 
forse ha ragione chi dice che c'è il cambio di proprietà, e questo spiegherebbe anche i continui regali di quest'anno, ma finire da loro per conte è davvero tristissimo.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (26 Aprile 2019)

Io non vedo l'ora che si accasi 
preferisco Sarri tutta la vita.. 

se in A voi vedrete il Conte senza rube (finalmente) così rinsanite

p.s. il vincente va alla Roma


----------



## Aron (26 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Pedullà, Petrachi è sempre più vicino alla Roma per il ruolo di nuovo DS. Contratto triennale. Avanza anche la candidatura di Conte: ipotesi triennale ad 8 mln di euro a stagione.



Che amarezza.


----------



## leviatano (27 Aprile 2019)

Per me l'anno prossimo Inter e Napoli saranno due grandi incognite a livello negativo. La Roma con Conte ritorna competitiva. Il Milan se azzecca l'allenatore e il mercato tra le prime quattro ci sta in scioltezza.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (27 Aprile 2019)

leviatano ha scritto:


> Per me l'anno prossimo Inter e Napoli saranno due grandi incognite a livello negativo. La Roma con Conte ritorna competitiva. Il Milan se azzecca l'allenatore e il mercato tra le prime quattro ci sta in scioltezza.



escluderei il Napoli.. forse 2-3 botti arrivano dal mercato 
tipo quest'anno ha speso solo x i portieri e ruiz + malcuit


----------



## Heaven (27 Aprile 2019)

Ma Conte se ne va dalla Juve perché non spendevano abbastanza e va nella Roma che ogni anno smantella?


----------



## admin (27 Aprile 2019)

*Repubblica: la Roma sta per ingaggiare Bertelli, preparatore atletico del Chelsea. Aumentano gli indizi per l'arrivo di Conte in giallorosso.*


----------

